# Insulated screwdrivers?



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying the Whia insulated screwdriver set... how do they hold up for everyday use? These would be my go-to screwdrivers for everything. Tired of the Klein tips falling apart after a week of use.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Why would you use insulated tools for your go to tools? Personally I baby my insulated stuff, they aren't cheap to purchase and they aren't cheap to replace. I have more peace of mind knowing that my stuff isn't subject to the wear and tear of daily use and it keeps damage to a minimum.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

They have a set at Sears, and i like them. They only have them in the insulated variety. So how would they hold up to daily use assuming i'm not intending to use them for live work?


----------



## keithbussanich (Apr 3, 2011)

goldenboys right don't waste money on insulated if you are using em for everyday use


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I've never personally owned a Wiha screwdriver in my life. I use Klein/Wera and will be switching to Wera soon enough. However judging from what I've read and don't quote me on this but I believe Rudeboy has said that the coating they use is seemingly more durable than that of Klein. Other than that, they should be fine for normal every day use. I would inspect them more carefully before relying on them to perform their intended duties in an energized situation.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

They are 32 dollars for a set... that's not to bad for a full set. I don't come across to many jobs anymore where you can work on live equipment amymore. They just seem like a nice screwdriver and they are in the store ready to take home. I know it's not the intended purpose, but i would like to take a try at them.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Have at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## keithbussanich (Apr 3, 2011)

oh you didnt say they were 32 bucks hell yea get em and send me a set while your at it


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

*Wiha set at sears*

Corp I work for just getting started on Arc flash compliance. Using tables until full survey done. (Contractor NOT us hopefully). One of the things they threw in to corp. policy is requirement for insulated tools. Fussed, cussed, argued, pissed, and moaned that we don't do energized work but in the end, I ended up buying the things anyway. All in all, not bad. The tips hold up to tightening/loosening contacts just fine. NOT for use as your Beaters or pry-chisel. In all fairness tho' they are pretty comfortable in the hand and my six month old set is holding up pretty well.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't beat on screwdrivers or use them as pry bars. As a matter of fact... most of the damage my drivers take is fron the screws themselves! Shifting around with my other tools is the other wear.


----------



## keithbussanich (Apr 3, 2011)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> I don't beat on screwdrivers or use them as pry bars.


 Neither do i. I only beat my beater like its a redheaded stepchild.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> I don't beat on screwdrivers or use them as pry bars.


:blink: And you call yourself an electrician. :laughing:

The whia insulated drivers are nice, i've used them quite a bit in the shop but they'd get beat to hell in the field with me.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you find yourself with a legitimate need to use an insulated tool, stop and ask yourself: "Is what I'm about to do absolutely necessary to do live"? I'd have to guess that, in the majority of cases, the answer is NO. 

NEVER, EVER... use insulated tools as your every day tools. Insulated tools should be protected as if they were made from glass, and only used when absolutely necessary. Take good care of your insulated tools. Your life may depend on it one day. Baby them as if they were fragile.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Theyre very durable, its a hard red plastic, never breached them yet and they definantly arent babied.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I just insulate my tools in the field as needed. Couple wraps of tape along with a piece of cardboard to stand on and you're ready to rock and roll :thumbsup:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I just bought a few wiha screwdrivers, and they are really well made. But I find the handles uncomfortable...I much prefer Wera drivers.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> I just insulate my tools in the field as needed. Couple wraps of tape along with a piece of cardboard to stand on and you're ready to rock and roll :thumbsup:


I got to sit in on an IBEW arc flash annual refresher on the 13th, and they put up a good dozen power point slides of guys with home-brew insulated tools in various states of blown-upped-ness.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> I just insulate my tools in the field as needed. Couple wraps of tape along with a piece of cardboard to stand on and you're ready to rock and roll :thumbsup:


Surely you jest!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I got to sit in on an IBEW arc flash annual refresher on the 13th, and they put up a good dozen power point slides of guys with home-brew insulated tools in various states of blown-upped-ness.



I know of a guy who lost his eye sight using a taped up screwdriver in a 600 volt 400 amp splitter. Slipped out of the lug and hit the back of the splitter put a small scratch in the tape and boom. I would assume nitro is joking though:whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> I know of a guy who lost his eye sight using a taped up screwdriver in a 600 volt 400 amp splitter. Slipped out of the lug and hit the back of the splitter put a small scratch in the tape and boom. I would assume nitro is joking though:whistling2:


Why anyone would work on 600 volts live is beyond me. Not that I am saying that 480 volts or even 120 volts is safe to work live, which it is not. But 600? :blink:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Why anyone would work on 600 volts live is beyond me. Not that I am saying that 480 volts or even 120 volts is safe to work live, which it is not. But 600? :blink:


He probably had a ton of time in the trade, and did it a million times before. That's how all these stories seem to start out.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Buy two sets. One you use everyday, and one you won't ever use in your entire lifetime.
:whistling2:


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

My company provides me with a full dedicated set of insulated tools if needed... these drivers are for general day to day construction. I was just wondering how fast the plastic coating would get tore up.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Surely you jest!


For the most part I do jest. I have done that a few times though.


----------



## keithbussanich (Apr 3, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Surely you jest!


He's quite serious and don't call him shirley


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> ...NEVER, EVER... use insulated tools as your every day tools....


 Agreed. It's the rough equivalent to using your fire extinguisher to put out your cigarettes: When you actually need it to fight a fire, it won't work.

It's a waste of money to buy general-use insulated tools. When you need them to keep you safe from shock or flash, they'll no longer be reliable. 

-John


----------



## keithbussanich (Apr 3, 2011)

Big John said:


> Agreed. It's the rough equivalent to using your fire extinguisher to put out your cigarettes:


 Have you ever actually seen how funny/awesome a cigarette being put out by and extinguisher looks?


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

keithbussanich said:


> Have you ever actually seen how funny/awesome a cigarette being put out by and extinguisher looks?


Yes

We

Sent from my M80 using a lighter.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Big John said:


> Agreed. It's the rough equivalent to using your fire extinguisher to put out your cigarettes: When you actually need it to fight a fire, it won't work.
> 
> It's a waste of money to buy general-use insulated tools. When you need them to keep you safe from shock or flash, they'll no longer be reliable.
> 
> -John


I know it is a lot different here but in England we use insulated drivers as our general tools, namely because it is much easier to work live as you don't have to bend your conductors over or twist your conductors together. The sockets are much easier to work on as are the distribution boards in my experience.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

My insulated drivers weren't that expensive. I'd rather have them on hand, but you definitely won't catch me beating with them.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I ordered these as my insulated set. Any thoughts?

I like compact and thought it would compliment my wera kompakt.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> My insulated drivers weren't that expensive. I'd rather have them on hand, but you definitely won't catch me beating with them.


They aren't expensive at all, you're right. 

Some of my insulated drivers I allow a bit of a beating, mainly just a little tap, tap though... like I didn't bring a beater up to the attic and I need to tighten a locknut.
Big f-ing deal really.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> I ordered these as my insulated set. Any thoughts?
> 
> I like compact and thought it would compliment my wera kompakt.


Between those and that you should be pretty good to go.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Rudeboy said:


> Between those and that you should be pretty good to go.


Thank you! I was thinking the wera kompackt would be my main drivers but I would like to have an insulated set and use them where it is necessary. The insulated set will only be used as needed and not beaten on.


----------



## eletric_guy (Jan 16, 2011)

Why pay for for the name brand? I have commercial electric insulated screwdrivers and they work just fine rated at 1000v.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

eletric_guy said:


> Why pay for for the name brand? I have commercial electric insulated screwdrivers and they work just fine rated at 1000v.


New to the recommended tools but Wera has been well received, I didn't think the $80 for up to 10,000V (1000V recommended) was a bad price, plus I like compact. Any other suggestions? I can always return...


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> New to the recommended tools but Wera has been well received, I didn't think the $80 for up to 10,000V (1000V recommended) was a bad price, plus I like compact. Any other suggestions? I can always return...


Keep them. I'm tempted to buy a set of my own by just the picture.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

at this point, i do not see any reason not to use insulated screwdrivers for your main screwdrivers. they are cheap, even quality brands, andthey are getting cheaper all the time. here is a 10pc wiha slotted and phillips for $42 and free shipping. you will spend at least $10 more for the regular uninsulated klein screwdriver set at home depot.

http://www.amazon.com/Wiha-32093-Phillips-Insulated-Screwdriver/dp/B000NZ3NWY

if one fails, buy another one. they are cheaper than regular klein screwdrivers now. 

when not in my pouch or pocket, i keep all my screwdrivers in one of the canvas klein bags.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

That is the set they sell at Sears. Good quality, relatively inexpensive, comfortable grip. Good value for the buck.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jmohl said:


> That is the set they sell at Sears. Good quality, relatively inexpensive, comfortable grip. Good value for the buck.


Sure is...:thumbup:


----------

